

Help: Ask HN: Bayes network  tutorial with  many examples. - geekytenny

Help, i need to thoroughly understand bayes networks.....to  get grounded in ai. i have googled....but not found that material that  is shows enough examples....
.help with links.....or any stuff copyright will allow you share......Thanks..
======
timgluz
Sadly, there is no KhanAcademy for BayesNet. I learned a lot about Bayesian
network, using those three source above:

1\. book "Bayesian AI": <http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/bai/book/about.php>

2\. 3hour advanced videotutorial:
<http://videolectures.net/kdd07_neapolitan_lbn/>

3\. finally Google scholar:
[http://scholar.google.fi/scholar?hl=en&q=bayesian+networ...](http://scholar.google.fi/scholar?hl=en&q=bayesian+networks&btnG=Search&as_sdt=0%2C5&as_ylo=&as_vis=1)

ps: Nice article: _"Bayesian Networks without tears"_ by Eugene Charniak:
[http://www.aaai.org/ojs/index.php/aimagazine/article/view/91...](http://www.aaai.org/ojs/index.php/aimagazine/article/view/918/836)

------
conductrics
To get grounded in AI buy Russell and Norvig's AI text
<http://aima.cs.berkeley.edu/> They also cover Bayes Nets - btw just remember
that at its heart, the Bayes Net is just a compact way to write/represent a
joint distribution. Good Luck

------
geekytenny
?? Where has the 'edit' link gone? I wanted to edit some typos here...

------
geekytenny
timgluz, Thank you.

